
Show HN: Reliable and free website monitoring (alerts via sms, email or tweet) - MikePeters
http://monitority.com
======
d12b
Hi,

We just beta lunched on betalist 2 days ago and got great early feedback. If
you need instant access with no queue pls use:
[http://monitority.com?subid=hn](http://monitority.com?subid=hn)

The what: Monitority is a reliable & free website monitoring service that
enables users to track unlimited services (websites, urls or ip addresses
etc.) and receive alerts (via email, text-sms, tweet) when these services are
not responding. Registered users can monitor as many services as they want and
get alerts including worldwide free text-sms messages. Members can access
Monitority via website interface (iOS & Android in dev).

It's still a work in progress but the core monitoring engine is solid.

We're monitoring this thread for feedback. you can also email me directly at
daniel@monitority.com

Thanks, Daniel, founder of Monitority.com

~~~
mmahemoff
Hi Daniel, congrats on launching. I found out about your service via the
recent ping.gg thread [1].

I have some questions/feedback:

* How about a screenshot and feature list before I sign up. e.g. I can't tell if Monitority supports string or regexp checks against the content, custom request headers, etc. * You mention "Registered users" and "Members" above, is that the same thing? * I'm left a little skeptical and wondering what's the catch when I see just always free for unlimited URLs. I'd like to at least get some idea on monetisation and what might later be paid services.

What would make me switch from my current monitoring service:

* Throttle messages. I don't need 27 SMSs in 5 seconds just because the data centre goes down. * Customer service (theirs is pants though Pingdom's is good I think)

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8774257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8774257)

~~~
d12b
Thanks for the warm welcome feedback - voila the answers: 1\. Good idea to
make features list page so you can get a sense for the service before you sign
up. (yes, we support string check for content - released 2 days ago, currently
no custom headers though at this point)

2\. registered and members are one and the same. everyone get's unlimited
urls. everyone gets sms alerts (and email and tweet)

3\. We hear a lot: 'Why is it free' and 'how can you make it reliable and
free' \- For us, Monitority is an investment. It is our belief that there is
huge value in a free monitoring product, and by that I don't mean the bait and
catch freemium model - since we didn't find any serious free one, we set out
to build it ourselves.

We don't plan to have monitoring paid services - we are focused on getting
website owners & startup companies to use it.

What would make you switch? - I don't know exactly what you are getting from
your current service - you can try us out (really simple on-board process) and
see for yourself how you can save on your monitoring costs.

As we are free service, you are currently talking to customer service ;) feel
free to contact me with any problem at daniel@monitority.com

Thanks for trying and for your valuable feedback.

------
stevekemp
There are few details, so before signing up I'd ask:

* Do you support IPv6 monitoring?

* Do you support testing from multiple locations? If so how do you detect local flaps with peering/routing? (i.e. A site is down from one source, but not the other.)

~~~
MikePeters
Hi Steve,

Yes - IPv6 is supported

We currently test from three locations. A site is considered "down", only when
the majority of the probes reach an agreement. This helps us avoid false
positives due to local routing issues.

------
kolyaflash
Thank you guys! I totally love the idea of the monitoring tool made as simple
as possible.

~~~
d12b
Rock & roll! thanks for your feedback! Let us know if there are specific stuff
you want.

Daniel, founder of Monitority.com

~~~
kolyaflash
One of my thought was if I had a "test fail" button (probably one-time) I
would be so happy :) I mean when I turned all that notifications on, I'd like
to know how I'll get the Twitter alert. PM? tweet? From what account and what
it will contains? SMS. Is it even do the trick for Russia and what inside?
(Yes, I got welcome SMS later). Even email would be great because then I can
turn my gmail's filters by sender and subject.

Than I come up: why actually I should bother Monitority with that if I could
just down my server for a moment and get all those stuff with actual data?

And know what? Maybe this is because I'm a lazy ass like all developers, but
after couple of days I still have no clue how alerts looks like.

~~~
d12b
We are trying hard not to add complexity to the interface and too many
features. When you enter a URL, Domain or IP it is confirmed that we are
monitoring it for you. If you want to make sure you'll need to take down your
server (although that's really not necessary)

